# second hand car



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all well we r moving to Cyprus in May and we need to get a car. Can anyone tell me of any second hand car dealers in the Famagusta area.We want a cheap car if poss.


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Tony and Jane
Me and my husband are new to this forum and we too are moving out to Cyprus in April. We will also require a 2nd hand car
We will be living in the Paralimini area, so maybe it would be a good idea to all meet up when we are out there...


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

You may find it cheaper to bring your current car over to Cyprus than paying for cars once you are in the country. Cost to bring over approx 1000euros and if you have owned the car for more than 6months it will be tax exempt you just pay a small fee once at the port approx 200euros, check the autotrader cyprus for prices and compare?

Steve


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

JasonandPaula said:


> Hi Tony and Jane
> Me and my husband are new to this forum and we too are moving out to Cyprus in April. We will also require a 2nd hand car
> We will be living in the Paralimini area, so maybe it would be a good idea to all meet up when we are out there...


Hi there we would love to meet up for a coffee we have rented a place in Deryneia, We arrive on the 5th of May and for the first week or so will be sorting imigration etc out so when we are free woud love to meet up. We have been to cyprus many times and love it.I served in cyprus with the Army so know what living there is like.Well hope to hear from you soon.

Regards Tony and Jayne


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Tony and Jane 
That sounds good to us, when I've worked out exactly how all this messaging works I will send you a private message and give you a low down on my husband and me. 
So looking forward to the move in April , we just adore the island 
Paula


----------

